# Anderungen wurden noch nicht auf alle Server übernommen



## MrServer (29. Sep. 2016)

Guten Tag!

Ersteinmal ein großes Lob für die 3.1 Version. Ich bin begeistert. Ein riesen Sprung! Dankeschön.
Seit dem Upgrade auf die neue Version zeigt mir ISPConfig im oberen Bereich 24 Änderungen an die:



> *Folgende Änderungen wurden noch nicht auf alle Server übernommen:*
> 
> *E-Mail Domain löschen:* 1
> 
> ...


Wenn ich nun andere Änderungen durchführe, werden die neuen Änderungen ganz normal abgearbeitet.
In der syslog finde ich keine Fehler.
Der Aufruf von 


> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
> 29.09.2016-15:06 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
> 29.09.2016-15:06 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> finished.
> root@:~#


Woher holt ISPConfig die restlichen "Änderungen" die nicht durchgeführt werden können?
Über einen Anhalstpunkt wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## lindi87 (31. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe genau das selbe Problem, seitdem ich einen Ispconfig DNS Slave installiert und verbunden habe.

Debuglog sagt nur:

```
root@xxx:~#  /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
_

31.08.2017-21:52 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
31.08.2017-21:52 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.
```
Hast du dein Problem lösen können? Wenn ja würde ich mich über einen Hinweis freuen!

Dankeschön und viele Grüße!


----------



## lindi87 (1. Sep. 2017)

Hat sich erledigt. Lag am rDNS Eintrag.


----------



## admblacky (27. Apr. 2019)

Hi 
habe auch dies problem da  mit
*Folgende Änderungen wurden noch nicht auf alle Server übernommen*

wo oder wie bekomme ich es hin das dies wieder geht  zur Zeit sind es mehre Aufträge da drin 

MfG
admblacky


----------



## Zwirni (28. Apr. 2019)

Schau in /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log nach. Dort sollte der Grund zu finden sein.


----------



## Till (29. Apr. 2019)

Siehe auch: https://www.faqforge.com/linux/debugging-ispconfig-3-server-actions-in-case-of-a-failure/


----------



## admblacky (6. Mai 2019)

dort steht :
Mon May 6 18:50:01 CEST 2019 c1bundes does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 872272
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1cms1 does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1052383
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1cracko does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1031938
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1cracko2 does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1745231
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1demo does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1824658
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1demo2 does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 969218
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1ffw does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1202830
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1forum does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 17007464
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1frenzis does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 674036
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1hcms does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1894357
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1modliste does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 16384
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1space does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 4813646
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1stream does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 15100
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1streambox does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1624881
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1top does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 16616
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1userliste does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 >
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1verwaltung does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 937755
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1wes does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 4052918
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c1whois does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 5783552
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c2cms does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1128913
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c3raf2 does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1002042
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c3rafcms does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 5228103
Mon May 6 18:50:02 CEST 2019 c3ttf does not exceed quota qize: -1048576 > 1108307
Mon May 6 18:50:03 CEST 2019 /usr/bin/fail2ban-client
Mon May 6 18:50:03 CEST 2019 /sbin/iptables
Mon May 6 18:50:03 CEST 2019 /sbin/ip6tables


----------



## Till (7. Mai 2019)

Das ist nicht die Ausgabe des Befehls:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh


auf der Shell nach Aktivierung des debug modes und hilft daher leider nicht weiter bei der Problemlösung. Lies bitte nochmal den Text auf der Seite die ich verlinkt habe zum Thema debugging.


----------



## admblacky (11. Mai 2019)

Hallo 
erstmal dankeschön für die hilfe hier 
aber habe den Server neu auf gesetz


----------



## admblacky (14. Feb. 2020)

Hallo 
Nun hab ich wieder den gleiche meldung da 
Hier mal was in cron.log steht 
=======================================================
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysqli_init() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:83
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 Stack trace:
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 #0 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php(47): db->__construct()
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 #1 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php(232): app->__construct()
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 #2 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron.php(71): require('/usr/local/ispc...')
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 #3 {main}
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 thrown in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 83
Fri Feb 14 22:55:01 CET 2020 14.02.2020-22:55 - WARNING - There is already a lockfile set, but no process running with this pid (14023). Continuing.
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysqli_init() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:83
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 Stack trace:
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #0 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php(47): db->__construct()
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #1 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php(232): app->__construct()
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #2 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php(51): require('/usr/local/ispc...')
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #3 {main}
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 thrown in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 83
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mysqli_init() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:83
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 Stack trace:
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #0 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php(47): db->__construct()
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #1 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/app.inc.php(232): app->__construct()
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #2 /usr/local/ispconfig/security/check.php(32): require('/usr/local/ispc...')
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 #3 {main}
Fri Feb 14 22:55:02 CET 2020 thrown in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 83
=====================================================================

vielleich kann mir einer helfen dabei


----------



## Zwirni (14. Feb. 2020)

Was ist deine Standard-PHP-Version an der Konsole? Der scheint das php-mysqli-Modul zu fehlen.


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2020)

Du hast ein PHP installiert das keine mysql unterstützung hat. ruf mal:

php -v

auf und poste das Ergebnis. Debian oder Ubuntu? Ich vermute mal Dir hat ein Debian Update PHP 7.4 ohne sonstige Module installiert und PHP 7.3 ersetzt. in dem Fall musst Du das default PHP wieder auf 7.3 setzen und für php 7.4 solltest Du Module nachinstallieren.


----------



## admblacky (15. Feb. 2020)

Hi
das kam dabei raus
===========================================================
PHP 7.0.33-0+deb9u6 (cli) (built: Oct 24 2019 18:50:20) ( NTS )
Copyright (c) 1997-2017 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v3.0.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2017 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.0.33-0+deb9u6, Copyright (c) 1999-2017, by Zend Technologies


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2020)

Ok, dann ruf mal bitte auf:

apt-get install php7.0-mysql

um das fehlende mysql Paket zu installieren.


----------



## admblacky (15. Feb. 2020)

Hi 
erstmal Danke für die hilfe , hab ich auch so gemacht vServer danach neu gestartet , aber immer noch der Fehler :

Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 15.02.2020-20:47 - WARNING - There is already a lockfile set, but no process running with this pid (26260). Continuing.
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mb_detect_encoding() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:523
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 Stack trace:
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #0 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(183): db->escape('cronjob_mailbox...')
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #1 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(301): db->_build_query_string('SELECT `last_ru...', 'cronjob_mailbox...')
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #2 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(340): db->_query('SELECT`last_ru...', 'cronjob_mailbox...')
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #3 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(359): db->query('SELECT `last_ru...', 'cronjob_mailbox...')
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #4 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/cronjob.inc.php(103): db->queryOneRecord('SELECT`last_ru...', 'cronjob_mailbox...')
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #5 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/cron.d/100-mailbox_stats.inc.php(43): cronjob->onPrepare()
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #6 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/cronjob.inc.php(84): cronjob_mailbox_stats->onPrepare()
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #7 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron.php(116): cronjob->run()
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #8 {main}
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 thrown in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 523
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function mb_detect_encoding() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php:523
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 Stack trace:
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #0 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(183): db->escape('259')
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #1 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(301): db->_build_query_string('UPDATE server S...', '259', 1)
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #2 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php(340): db->_query('UPDATE server S...', '259', 1)
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #3 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/modules.inc.php(239): db->query('UPDATE server S...', '259', 1)
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #4 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php(180): modules->processDatalog()
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 #5 {main}
Sat Feb 15 20:47:01 CET 2020 thrown in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 523


----------



## Zwirni (15. Feb. 2020)

Das ist jetzt ein anderer Fehler, wie du sehen solltest. Lösen kannst Du das mit

apt-get install php7.0-mbstring

Ein Neustart des ganzen Servers ist imho nicht notwendig.


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2020)

Bleibt nur die Frage welche Anleitung Du verwendest hast, denn wenn da schon soche standard PHP Module fehlen, dann fehlt da vermutlich auch noch mehr.


----------



## admblacky (15. Feb. 2020)

ganz normal alles installiert da
werde wohl wieder alles neu denn machen müssen wohl


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2020)

Naja, schau doch erstmal ob alles geht.


----------



## admblacky (16. Feb. 2020)

Hi

wie denn bitte bin wirklich nur Leihe was dies an geht da ,
denn die Web-Seiten die da drauf sind gehen alle ohne probleme ,
selbst der Shoutcast da


----------



## Strontium (16. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von admblacky:


> aber habe den Server neu auf gesetz


Wenn du die Perfect-Server Anleitung verwendest hast du keine Probleme.


----------



## admblacky (16. Feb. 2020)

hab den ja auf setzen lassen und bezahlt dafür und das hab ich davon jetzt ,
lauter fehler drin da ,

Wo finde ich den die Perfect-Server Anleitung denn ??


----------



## Strontium (16. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von admblacky:


> Wo finde ich den die Perfect-Server Anleitung denn ??


Hier: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...l-pureftpd-bind-postfix-doveot-and-ispconfig/


----------



## Till (16. Feb. 2020)

Wenn Du ihn hast aufsetzen lassen, dann wende Dich an denjenigen der ihn aufgesetzt hat und lasse die Fehler beheben.


----------



## admblacky (16. Feb. 2020)

hab ich versucht der meldet sich nicht mehr da seit er sein Geld hat


----------



## admblacky (16. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von Strontium:


> Hier: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...l-pureftpd-bind-postfix-doveot-and-ispconfig/


nutz aber ein vServer mit Debian 9 da


----------



## Zwirni (16. Feb. 2020)

The Perfect Server - Debian 9 (Stretch) with Apache, BIND, Dovecot, PureFTPD and ISPConfig 3.1
					

This tutorial shows how to prepare a Debian 9 server (with Apache2, BIND, Dovecot) for the installation of ISPConfig 3.1. The web hosting control pane...



					www.howtoforge.com
				



Da Du jedoch selbst sagst, dass Du Laie bist würde ich dir von deinem Vorhaben abraten. Such dir jemanden der dir den Server einrichtet UND künftig auch betreut. Oder sieh von deinem Vorhaben ab. Nicht alle Anwendungen/Webseiten benötigen einen kompletten Server um laufen zu können.


----------



## admblacky (16. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von Zwirni:


> The Perfect Server - Debian 9 (Stretch) with Apache, BIND, Dovecot, PureFTPD and ISPConfig 3.1
> 
> 
> This tutorial shows how to prepare a Debian 9 server (with Apache2, BIND, Dovecot) for the installation of ISPConfig 3.1. The web hosting control pane...
> ...


aber der Shoutcast den wir da brauchen benötig ein Vserver nun mal .


----------



## Strontium (17. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von admblacky:


> aber der Shoutcast den wir da brauchen


Steht eh da wie man das installiert:





__





						How to Install Shoutcast Server on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
					

SHOUTcast is a free, open source and cross-platform software application that can be used to stream media over the Internet. In this tutorial, we will...



					www.howtoforge.com
				




Installier dir doch ein Ubuntu statt Debian!


----------



## nowayback (17. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von Strontium:


> Installier dir doch ein Ubuntu statt Debian!


Und das löst Probleme?


----------



## Strontium (17. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Und das löst Probleme?


Ja, weil sonst würdest du hier nicht um Rat fragen ;-)


----------



## nowayback (17. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von Strontium:


> Ja, weil sonst würdest du hier nicht um Rat fragen ;-)


tue ich nicht


----------



## Strontium (17. Feb. 2020)

Zitat von nowayback:


> tue ich nicht


Sorry hab gar nicht auf den Namen geschaut ;-)


----------

